# 8 years of cycling trips and meeting RBR people



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I was transferring files from one computer to another and I came across a lot of old pics from my travels over the years...

Me and my bikes have been from the Pacific Northwest, San Diego, Los Angeles, Northeastern US, Midwest, Mexico, Puerto Rico, and the US Virgin Islands...Quite a few of those trips involved meeting many of the great people of RBR..

Pardon my little bit of nostalgia.......

Without further a do...

1. St Croix, USVI
2. Fajardo, PR
3. El Segundo, CA
4. La Jolla, CA
5. Rio Mar, PR


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

more....

1. The group shot was San Diego 2(3?) years ago
Big Bill, Dave, Len, J, and Mickeymac
2. Portland, OR
3. Portland, OR
4. Sargent, TX
5. St Croix, USVI


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

and more

1. Cleveland, OH
2. Cleveland, OH
3. CT/MA border just north of Windsor, CT
4. San Diego
5. San Diego


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

and even more

1. Los Angeles, CA
2. Austin, TX
3. Beverly Hills, CA
4. Indianapolis, IN
5. Dallas, TX


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

and finally

1. Ride for the Rose in Austin, TX
2. Somewhere in Puerto Rico( I think it was Fajardo)
3. Marina Del Rey, CA
4. Venice, CA
5. Playa Del Carmen, MX


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

You too good for the nations capitol?!?

Maybe a nice orange grove is more your style.....


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Trust me a ride in DC is the very top of my list....


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Trust me a ride in DC is the very top of my list....


You ain't been to Boulder for the cruiser ride yet, either.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

dang...that one too....2009 will be a busy year


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

I am quite sure that Dave is the most well travelled and most widely known board member.

Though I have not yet met the famous Mr. Hickey, so it is possible that he is really just an elaborate ruse and doesn't really exist.

Beautiful pics Dave.

I hope you share another 8 years of travels and adventures.

TMB


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

toomanybikes said:


> I am quite sure that Dave is the most well travelled and most widely known board member.
> 
> Though I have not yet met the famous Mr. Hickey, so it is possible that he is really just an elaborate ruse and doesn't really exist.
> 
> ...


 Many people mistake him for a bear if that helps.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Many people mistake him for a bear if that helps.



Well hell,

I been finding those in my back yard a lot.

Was one of them Hickey??


If it was, Dave, Sorry about about the Conservation Officers.

Really.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

toomanybikes said:


> Well hell,
> 
> I been finding those in my back yard a lot.
> 
> ...


It was no problem until the tranquilizer dart...ouch....


----------



## BentChainring (Jun 23, 2005)

I feel special!

//Edit: Because I am in this thread...


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

There is waaay too much blue sky in that photo supposedly documenting a trip near Portland, OR. How many other images have been photoshop'd?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

SantaCruz said:


> There is waaay too much blue sky in that photo supposedly documenting a trip near Portland, OR. How many other images have been photoshop'd?


Too funny...

That pic was taken in 2005 when I was there for the first LiveStrong ride. 

The entire weekend was sunny...

People kept telling me how rare it was


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I thought all of your bikes were red and white? You must have one of the largest collections of Bike Fridays.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I sold the red one....I still have the black one and the black Swift folder what was in the fountain picture...


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*wow*

Wow, that's incredible. 

Come on out here and we'll do some serious climbing on fixed gear bikes. ;-)


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Were you at the Ride for the Roses in 2000? If so, I may have met you then.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

yep...1999 was my first....


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

You sure get around, very nice collection of memories. I don`t remember seeing any folders in your pics either- then again, I haven`t been looking for very long.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Thanks...as for the folders and new baggage rules, they are the only way to fly....although if I have the option of shipping a full size bike, I do that first...


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> Thanks...as for the folders and new baggage rules, they are the only way to fly....although if I have the option of shipping a full size bike, I do that first...



A folder is at the top of my list. I just have to figure out which one will fit me.


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> I was transferring files from one computer to another and I came across a lot of old pics from my travels over the years...
> 
> Me and my bikes have been from the Pacific Northwest, San Diego, Los Angeles, Northeastern US, Midwest, Mexico, Puerto Rico, and the US Virgin Islands...Quite a few of those trips involved meeting many of the great people of RBR..
> 
> ...


It looks like # 3 is LJ to me


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

How about eating Mexican food in Southlake?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Great thread, DH, but you gotta work on your photo captioning. WTF is who?

Don't forget ... June is the L.A. River Ride.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I plan on working on the captioning this weekend...I know...a day late a dollar short


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> You ain't been to Boulder for the cruiser ride yet, either.


BJ, he might be allergic to altitude., but it would be nice if he came and visited us. Then we would have a reason for another ride.


----------

